# Picked on piraya



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

My poor guy got picked on so hes now in a hospital tank. Heres some pics. I will be taken pics and showing the healing process on here. Hes in a 5 1/2 gal hospital tank. Treating with salt and melafix.
Day 1
















Day 2
























Day 3 
















Day 4 








Day 7 pics


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Good luck to you and him.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

yes he did get picked on hope the recovery goes well


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

keep the posts coming on his progress


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Dont froget salt and melafix or premafix raise temp to at least 84


----------



## jkemp (Jan 14, 2006)

pioneer1976 said:


> My poor guy got picked on so hes now in a hospital tank. Heres some pics. I will be taken pics and showing the healing process on here. Hes in a 5 1/2 gal hospital tank. Treating with salt and melafix.


Hi pioneer1976,

Wow, he did get picked on. Thats right around the anus opening. I hope the recovery goes well and would like to follow his progress also. The salt is going to help a lot with open wounds not getting infected by the microscopic stuff in the tank water.

Good luck with him,

James


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i don't trust MelaFix, i like salt though


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Good luck, I'm sure he will be just fine.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

its good that caught it in time









he is a tad bit on the skinny side...feed your fish more... good luck.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

hes only 2 3/4 inches, how fat should he be. Hes still young and he eats fine. i think for his size hes not that bad.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

im guessing that might of trigger other fish to go canabal (not thats theres no other reason) also, the fish doesnt look round or smooth from my eyes (amateur eyes) maybe someone else can confirm this. man it would sux if that fish died..i cant even get a hold of one. good luck with him.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Poor guy. It happens though. Any more closer to the tummer he woulda been toast.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

day 3 pics above


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

good post hope he pulls through

daz


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

he sould make it with good care the tanks pretty tiny tho.... good luck man


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Day 4 pic above


----------



## Draven1 (Nov 5, 2005)

Do as stated above with increased temp and add salt, melafix and stress coat it helps with tissue regeneration. I used this method recommended to me by another member and it help heal my injured tern that was missing a large part of his gill plate. It took awhile but he is all better now and you can't even see where he was injured, he has become one of my best fish. Good luck and don't get discouraged if it takes awhile.


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

Day 7 pics above. ive been real busy past couple of days sorry for not posting the past couple days. 
Hes doing better, his back side has healed up and you can see his fins coming back in.















Will keep posting as his healing process.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

LOOKING GO0D MAN.....GO0D JOB


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

ok heres is pics from DAY 17


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks good man-I need to read the rest of this thread before I comment n e more-


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats amazing how much it healed in 17 days. There ability to heal is ridiculous.
good job.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Superb job in his recovery!







To be honest after looking at the first pic I thought oh s--t it might be too serious of a wound to recover from but you seemed to have pulled it off, my hats off to you. Your piraya is lucky too because the bite looks like it just missed some vital areas within microscopic distances. Truely an amazing out come, I'm happy for you and your little surviver!


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

excellent recovery ! keep up the good work !

daz


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

All i can say it WOW............ Good job


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

It was the man upstairs that let him live


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

great job healing him up


----------

